

Tell HN: Thanks - joebadmo

I've only been here for about a year, but I've noticed an uptick in negativity: flame-wars, Reddit-hate, and invocations of Eternal September.<p>I just wanted to say that HN and the HN community have not only given me some great opportunities for genuine, good-faith, civil discussions on topics as controversial as affirmative action, Apple, and Google, but they've also given me the encouragement to work hard enough to get some essays published in the Atlantic tech blog.<p>And what's more: I quit my soul-crushing government job and I'm starting my new one at a local startup tomorrow, in no small part because of HN and the HN community.<p>Though I've learned something new every day and gotten a ton of perspective on tech, entrepreneurship, and life, I probably won't be able to spend as much time here. But I really draw a lot of value and I'm grateful to PG, the moderators, and everyone who contributes valuable stuff!<p>Thanks!
======
abbasmehdi
I'd say the same thing. Between pg's essays and this community lies a strong
catalyst for entrepreneurship. I stumbled upon pg's essays and joined HN 12
months ago, and have since quit my job and started my own company (with
amazing cofounders). If it weren't for these forces I'd still be working for
someone.

I must say I'm still new to this country and being Canadian means you don't
think much about entrepreneurship.

------
mrgreenfur
welks

